# idiot child



## delta (Mar 11, 2011)

My prat of a son has gone and gave himself 9.5 units of novarapid instead of levimer. cant moan to much though i have done it before to.


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Delta.

I think we can all be labelled with that one at some point. Easy mistaketo make.

Have you covered it with enough carbs for his normal bolus ratio ?

Not sure what to do about the levemir.

Rob


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 11, 2011)

Oops! Easily done  

The last time I did that I took my basal, had a whopping big supper and had to stay up late to keep an eye on things.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 11, 2011)

me thinks somebody is in for a long night, with bg checking and some more checking..

As to the levimer no need for any tonight

In the morning take half of the dose he should have had tonight, this will sort his background out for tomorrow, then take his usual dose tomorrow night..

Thankfully he did this on a Friday and no school tomorrow as you will also need to keep a tight eye on his BG's, as he could run slightly high or suffer a hypo or two..

It's easy done if you using the same manufacturer for both background and quck insulins..

when I was on injections I was lucky as I had levimer background and humalog for quick, different manufacturers so two completely different type of pens and cases..


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 11, 2011)

Nope! Still easily done even then!


----------



## delta (Mar 11, 2011)

just did his levimer as normal had around 80g extra carbs so far. 6.4 so not too bad. yep i've done it a couple of times so not to hard on him were both still up at the mo


----------



## Northerner (Mar 12, 2011)

Hope the night went well


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 12, 2011)

Oops hope all is well this morning.
Can we guess the weight gain after all those extra carbs?


----------



## bev (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Delta,

I think we have all done this so dont be too hard on him.

You did the right thing though - our team advise giving the background as normal and just topping up the carbs for the fast acting. If you dont give the full Levemir it can have a knock on effect over the next day or two which might cause more problems and confusion. I hope he enjoyed his extra treats.Bev


----------



## ypauly (Mar 12, 2011)

Love the title, I'm sure my mom has said those words once or even maybe twice lol


----------



## Monica (Mar 12, 2011)

yep, Carol's done this once too. I only noticed, because at that time her Rapid was in a RED pen!!!! Levemir in silver


----------



## Ruth Goode (Mar 14, 2011)

You're not the only one, I did it first time last Sat :-( but it was levemir instead of narvorapid at breakfast!! I texted DSN she advised me to keep eye on her all day and keep checking her, to leave it as it is and not to give her any narvorapid.  She looked so pale and very quiet by 11am, so I checked her and it was 22.4 aarrgggghhhh! so I texted her again then I was able to give her correction! Then she is back to normal rest of the day, phew


----------

